# MICROPHONE NOT WORKING-Compaq presario V500



## ilovelaptops (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey anyone can help me?my compaq presario V500 built-in microphone is not working anymore.
My OS is Windows XP Service Pack 2
I looked at the device manager,and the sm bus controller appeared yellow.
I tried to update the driver but they can't locate the driver.
Does it have something to do with my microphone problem.?
I also have a majicjack device,i'm wondering if it interferes with my built-in microphone..
please help me...:sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, What is the exact model number of this computer?
V500 is the series and not the model.
Look for a tag on the side or back of the tower with the correct info.

As far as the mic go to Start>Control Panel
Switch to classic view
Select Sound and Audio Devices
Select the Voice Tab

Make sure your sound card is correct under both Default Devices (I believe you have a Realtek Audio card)

Select Volume under Voice Playback
A "new" window will open
Select Options and then Properties
Under "Show the following volume controls":
Make sure "Mic Volume" is selected
Also "Front Mic" if you have the mic coonected to the front panel connector

Now under "Master Volume" window make sure the volume is turned up and not muted for the mic volume and the front mic (if used).


The SM Bus is part of the chipset driver. If you have an ATI chipset it will be part of the Video Driver

Bill


----------



## ilovelaptops (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply...
This is the Model: Compaq Presario V5305WM Notebook PC
I've tried doing the things that you said above but it still doesnt work.
here's a screen-shot of my device manager...
i think i dont have realtek audio card
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/6196/devicemanager.jpg


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Lets do this first.
Go to *Add*/*Remove* programs and uninstall any *Conexant AC97 Audio *(or similar) driver.
Enter the *Device Manager *and uninstall Conexant AC Link Audio (*right click*>*Uninstall*).

Now install the driver for the *SM Bus*.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3231960&sw_lang=&os=228
Check the Device Manager to make sure the error (SM Bus) is gone.

If not manually install this driver through the *Device Manager*
Go here:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx
To the left of the screen select *AMD South Bridge Drivers*
Select your OS (*XP*)
Download the *South Bridge Driver*

To install
*Extract* the driver to a Folder
Open the *Device Manager*
*Right click* on the *SM Bus* error>Update
Select: *No, not this time*
Select: *Install from a list or specific location *(Advanced)
Select: *Include this location in the search*
Select: *Browse* and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
*XP* should install the driver.

Then reinstall this Audio driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3231960&sw_lang=&os=228


----------



## ilovelaptops (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks again...
i've done everything you've written there..
the sm bus controller is working fine now...no yellow color on device manager
i've re.installed the conexant audio....
my mic is not working still...
any advice?
Thank you so much.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad the hear the SM Bus error is fixed.

How are you testing the mic?

What is listed under the Voice Tab for both default devices?
Go to Start>Control Panel
Switch to classic view
Select Sound and Audio Devices
Select the Voice Tab
Post what is listed for both default devices

Bill


----------



## ilovelaptops (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's the screen cap:
thanks for the help...

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7200/voicetab.jpg


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you using the USB Headset or another external mic?


----------



## ilovelaptops (Jun 9, 2010)

no i'm not using an external mic...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What are you using, the laptop mic or the USB Headphones?
Your screen shot shows a USB Internet phone by Tigerjet are you using this?

Have you tried an external mic?

What is listed under Voice Recording/Default Device as options under Sound and Audio Device properties?


----------

